# As promised Tiny Tina's Birthday part pictures



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi it's me Tiny Tina I had a blast great birthday party at grandmas! 
Me and my brother and sister


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Hi it's me Tiny Tina I had a blast great birthday party at grandmas!
> Me and my brother and sister


Me and my cousins


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Me and my cousins


My birthday cake


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> My birthday cake


My brother on the pony


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> My brother on the pony


Me and babinka


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Priceless!*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Me and babinka


Group shot


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Group shot


My new necklace and sailing dress


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> My new necklace and sailing dress


My outfits from lacies mommy


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> My outfits from lacies mommy


Me and tumbalina


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Me and tumbalina


That's kiliy


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Your fluffs are gorgeous!! What a great Mommy they have!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> That's kiliy


Well that's it aunties I'm pooped!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

happy birthday, Tiny Tina!!!! what a great birthday party with friends and lovely presents


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Happy Birthday Tiny Tina *
*Aunti Nickee* Love Ya.*
*Here Some Birthday Gifts For You. In The Mail Sorry They will Be Late Little one.*

*Hope The Dresses Fits And You like the Toys.*
*Yogi**


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Hope Your Day Was Great Tina.
Love Yogi****
We Shipped these toys with the dresses.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Happy Special Day Tiny Tina= Hope You like your Toys.*
*Yogi Loves Ya>*


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Made my day  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*What A Super Dooper Party. The Pictures are Fantastic Best Ever. Loved them All. Added them to Their Scrappy Book For Yogi**


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Awww auntie Nickee you and yogi made me blush!!! I love them thank you very much! Love from me Tiny Tina xoxo


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tiny Tina...looks like a great party!!!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Well look at you! Im glad you had fun pretty girl


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

What a great party! Loved all the pics!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you aunties for all the warm birthday wishes and greetings!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Love the party pictures! Looks like they had a fantastic time!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hehe this is so cute, they look so well behaved.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awww Tiny Tiny, I'm glad you had a great party and it looks like it must have been so much fun! You are so cute!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Now that is a fabulous birthday party! Happy Birthday sweetheart!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Precious! Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tiny Tina. You looked like you had lots of fun at your birthday party.  I love the way Babinka is eyeing the cake in your first photo. She looks ready to pounce on it.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Snuggle and Chrissy want to wish you a very Happy Birthday Tiny Tina!! Sure looks as though you had a great time with all of your little "friends" at your Party. And thanks for sharing all of those wonderful pictures from your party.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Best birthday party ever!!! and very nice pictures!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OmG that is so cute!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tiny Tina! You and all your friends are adorable.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday! 
The pictures are wonderful. Looks like you had an amazing day


----------



## Mindy's Mom (Apr 9, 2013)

Tiny Tina, had a rocking party


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday!! That looks like a fabulous birthday party with lots of very adorable dogs! Is that "pony" a Newfoundland??


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such cute pictures. Happy Birthday sweetie!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It looks like a lot of fun at your house. Looks like everybody have fun. I love the picture of their oversized cousin. 

Walter

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

You are just the cutest thing on 4 feet!!! I hope you had a fun birthday filled with pressies and lots of hugs --with some birthday cake sprinkled in!! Happy Birthday beautiful girl. I want to ride the pony!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you to all! We had a blast  and the Newfoundland aka the pony, her name is angel and is 12 years old. All the little ones use her as a step stool lol!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow that's quite a party, so happy you had fun on your special day Tiny Tina. Love the pony rides! LOL:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

Great Picture!!!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL I just need to get a picture of Angel (Pony) doing the carting  with all of them


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful Tina. :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

These are so cute! Thanks for sharing them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How did I miss this??? What a cute group of fluffs!! Everyone is so well behaved, and adorable!! Happy Birthday Tiny Tina, you sweet little thing you!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> Me and babinka


Does the Newfoundland have on a party hat?? LOL I love it!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

T.........Tell me something, are you available to be borrowed?:blink:

I..........Is your mommy allowing strangers to talk to you?

N.........Need anyone to Baby sit you?

y.........You like to come to California?:tender:


T.........Tell Mommy "Yes" to all of the above:chili:

I..........In my opinion you are just to die for:smootch:

N.........Needless to say, I want to CLONE YOU:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

A.........A Very Happy Birthday to you:drinkup:




*


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

How cute! It looks like they had such a fun time.

The "pony ride" picture makes me think of this commercial where the baby says "apparently, riding the dog like it's a small horse is frowned upon in this establishment" :HistericalSmiley:
NEW E*TRADE Baby -- Time Out - YouTube


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, TINY TINA:cheer: Wow, I want a b'day party like you had...with THE BEST GUESTS EVER!! Looks like so much fun. :chili::chili:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Aww thanks everyone!!! We loved having the party!!! The newfie is Angel and she is a great dog!!! Yes she is wearing a party Hat!!! That Peppino treats Angel if that is his horsey LOL!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Piccolina said:


> T.........Tell me something, are you available to be borrowed?:blink:
> 
> I..........Is your mommy allowing strangers to talk to you?
> 
> ...


 Auntie Sammie ok we are all coming to California:wub: I heard that is where all the famous doggies are :thumbsup: I am going to be the next Shirley Temple or Marilyn Monroe!! But Mommy says when I get kissed I scrunch up my little face and look like Anna Nicole Smith :blink::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Five Furs (Apr 15, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Tiny Tina looks like you had a wonderful party..


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

My mom and I had alot of fun with this party!!!! All the fluffs were so happy with the treats/food etc;


----------

